# Skye report I



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Folks

I thought that I would post some information on motorhoming in and around Skye from our first trip in a motor home.

It is a large post so I will split it up.

We went for one week and took M6 from the Midlands onto M74, M73 and M8 through Glasgow and onto the Erskine Bridge to cross the Clyde.

This was the first little surprise since the bridge has always been a toll but they have taken away the booths and so it is presumably free permanently.

It is possible of course to avoid this bridge by continuing up toward Sterling however, I love the drive along Loch Lomond so decided on the scenic route.

It is a very pleasant drive indeed following the A82 north but I will say that if you are not comfortable on narrow roads it may not be for you since the section from Tarbet to Inveranan is very narrow and lots of bends with a rock face to the left for much of its distance.

We continued on the A82 and stopped for a break in Glencoe before heading off through Fort William and Spean Bridge and onto Invergarry where we took the A87 west.

Glencoe:
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/GlencoeVL4U4448.jpg

The whole of this route has beautiful views and there are plenty of places to stop and enjoy them or capture using a camera.

Loch Cluanie:
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Loch-Cluanie-VL4U4544.jpg

It was dark by the time we reached Dornie and the famous Eilean Donan castle was illuminated and looked superb. There is a car park for the castle which was deserted and we decided to stay there for the night. I did find a sign that said no overnight parking but we were not disturbed other than by the arrival of a Spanish car a little later.

Eilean Donan Castle:
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/EileenDonanVL4U4458.jpg

The view of the castle to have breakfast over in the early morning was great. The Spanish car had two young lads in who had slept; rather uncomfortably it seemed, in it overnight. I took them a cup of coffee each and some biscuits, they seemed grateful to receive them.


----------



## 98172 (Mar 16, 2006)

We headed on along the Kyle of Lochalsh and could clearly see the Skye Bridge; 
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Skye Bridge VL4U4469.jpg

we went across it and on to Portree in the north of Skye for a little walk around.

From Portree we headed up to the northern point of Loch Leathan (GR507527) where there is a car park that serves the path that leads to the Storr, a wonderful arrangement of rock formations that are a must to see. It is possible to overnight in this car park which is quiet when the walkers leave.

A much quieter area to stay in though is a rough car park close to Staffin under another amazing collection of rock formations known as the Quirang. To get to the car park, drive through Staffin and then take the first turn left which goes to Uig. There is a sign saying not suitable for motor homes but that is for a later part of the route, it is OK as far as the car park goes. There are wonderful views from the car park (GR446681) and it is ideal for exploring the Quirang.

We drove around the north coast and then south west to Dunvegan. The camp site there, situated on the shore at the southern tip of Loch Dunvegan (GR253469) was recommended and we stayed for two nights. The camp site had all the facilities that you would need and cost £11 per night including hook up, showers were free. There was a CDP and fresh water source as well as washing facilities if needed. The nearest hill is called MacLeod's Table (north), a prominent flat topped hill worth the walk for the views.

There is also a castle to see and if you continue on the road past the castle you eventually arrive at a dead end with a car park (GR232537), suitable for turning up to about a 25ft vehicle but not sure whether any longer would be too easy. From this car park is a very pleasant walk along the coastline to a couple of coral beaches. The coral has of course been well crushed but it is still worth the walk if in the area.

Cattle near Dunvegan:
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Cattle VL4U4476.jpg
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Cattle VL4U4487.jpg

Dunvegan looking south toward the castle and the camp site:
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Dunvegan VL4U4491.jpg

We left Dunvegan south on the A863 heading for Sligachan. There are some excellent views to be had along this route especially looking South toward the distant Cuillin mountains. 
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/VL4U4501.jpg
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Coulin VL4U4504.jpg

We stayed at the camp site (GR485301) opposite the Sligachan hotel which is very well known to climbers. The site had showers and toilets with a fresh water tap and had a gravel covered area for motor homes and caravans. Cost was the same as Dunvegan site but not nearly so friendly!

Sligachan site:
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Pam Coulin VL4U4508.jpg
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Pam Coulin 2 VL4U4508.jpg

Our intention was to eat in the hotel both for a change but also because I have wanted to go in there for quite a while. We went in and ordered a drink, didn't appear to be very friendly in there either and the menu was expensive for very simple food so we drank up and headed back to the van to eat looking out over the Cuillins.

There is excellent walking in this area and plenty of opportunity for the serious scrambler/climber. 
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Bla Bheinn VL4U4539.jpg
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Bla Bheinn VL4U4539.jpg

If you want a decent walk (~10 miles) without the need for scrambling or ropes heading due south on a well marked path to Loch Coruisk is recommended. Great views from above the Loch and you can extend the journey by walking down and around it before retracing your steps. This Loch was very popular with Victorian visitors but since it is inaccessible by road they were transported around to its shores by boat from the nearby tiny port of Elgol. Saves a long walk!

Above Loch Coruisk:
http://www.fl-digital.com/skye2006/Loch Coruisk VL4U4529.jpg


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Excellent post, loads of thanks for that. We're heading up the West Coast at the end of summer, plenty of good tips in there.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Great post Frymer, I would like to put you forward for the "selfless use of your last two posts" medal. You surely deserve it.

Consider paying mate, its well worth it. I don't think there's another forum that has the traffic this one has. You can log on anytime and find something new and interesting.

stew


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Good post and you brought back many memories of one of my favourite places.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys got to agree . i thought everyone got another 10 free posts though, surely he aint used them up already ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I think he has


----------

